# If money, health, etc. were no problem.... where would you prefer to travel to?



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2022)

Italy.

I had one small problem on my last flight; I suffered a panic attack on my last flight.  I couldn't stand being cooped up in an airplane for too long.  We went to Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

New Zealand... ..it's a 24 hour flight so I doubt it will ever happen...not counting the hours before take off at the airport etc..


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 28, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> Italy.


A really great place, hope to get back there soon!


PamfromTx said:


> If money, health, etc. were no problem.... where would you prefer to travel to?


To be honest it isn't for me, not that I am rich or the healthiest guy around, but I can afford some travel and am ok with it health wise.  It just seems like life gets in the way...  

However if I could afford unlimited used of a private jet and the best of everything on the ground I'd probably just head out round the world deciding when and where to stop along the way!


----------



## oldpop (Aug 28, 2022)

That would be Koh Samui Thailand. I was all set to go there and COVID hit. I may try again but it is doubtful.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 28, 2022)

I am the same way, I am not good flyer,  When I had to do it (out of state clinical cancer trial for husband) The doc gave me xanax, will never fly without it again. I don;t now where that is but looks fun, I will go with you!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Is there something you're not telling us about you and @Gary O'  ?


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2022)

I don't know why I suffered that panic attack; I've been to Hawaii and that was one long flight.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 28, 2022)

Hey! isn't that @Gary O' s cabin, that might be the best place LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Is there something you're not telling us about you and @Gary O'  ?


What happens in the woods, stays in the woods!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> A really great place, hope to get back there soon!
> 
> To be honest it isn't for me, not that I am rich or the healthiest guy around, but I can afford some travel and am ok with it health wise.  It just seems like life gets in the way...
> 
> However if I could afford unlimited used of a private jet and the best of everything on the ground I'd probably just head out round the world deciding when and where to stop along the way!


I remember being so jealous of one of my uncles who was retired Air Force; he got to travel anywhere ~ free.   Known as “Space Available” or “military hops,” these flights allow active duty members, retirees, and their dependents to fly for free on DoD-owned or -controlled aircraft once all the space-required (duty) passengers and cargo have been accommodated.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2022)

Switzerland.
I continue to kick myself for not visiting New Zealand when I was living in Australia.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> What happens in the woods, stays in the woods!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Switzerland.
> I continue to kick myself for not visiting New Zealand when I was living in Australia.


My godson is studying abroad in Amsterdam.  That kid is a brainiac.  He loves it there.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 28, 2022)

New England or Michigan for autumn


----------



## Teacher Terry (Aug 28, 2022)

I have been to Italy and Poland twice and Ireland and Thailand once. In 2024 Paris with a friend will happen. I have to take Xanax to fly but the destination is worth it.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 28, 2022)

Thank God for Xanax, I will never get on a plane with out it.  If you are terrified of flying talk to your doctor! Then you can go and do so many things!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2022)

I think I would like to go to New England in the fall for a visit. Just to wander around and see stuff and do a few things and come home.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 28, 2022)

When we had the health and the money, we did travel all over. Now,we are content to stay at home.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 28, 2022)

I've traveled

No longer care to go anywhere I can't get home before dark

If I was forced to go somewhere, it'd be to the cabin



Great place to toss a log on the fire and get a little reading done




Watch ol' sol rise while sipping a cup of steaming java




But

that's my other home anyway


----------



## Jules (Aug 28, 2022)

As much as I’d like to see Italy, I think my choice would be Great Britain.  I don’t want to deal with language challenges now.  But … if you did offer me a free trip to Italy, arrivederci.


----------



## ElCastor (Aug 28, 2022)

I've seen a lot of the world courtesy of the US Navy, my last job, and some independent efforts, but a place I had planned, Egypt, had to be skipped thanks to some ill will in the Middle East, so I guess that would be #1.


----------



## David777 (Aug 28, 2022)

As an outdoor person here in California my whole adult life, I haven't made time to dream about other worldly places.  Outside California, over decades, I've hardly put a dent of what could interest and occupy my time herein the vast West.  That's why I joke, I could easily spend a happy eternity living as an intelligent entity/creature on this amazing planet with all its environments and life.  

I mean I have read a bit in travel magazines and newspapers in the past and watched National Geographic, Nature and other programs of a bit of what is out beyond my realm, however am endlessly too busy playing in my own sandbox to dream much else. My piles of paper maps and outdoor and science books is an endless bottomless hole of my interest for planning and dreaming.  

Places like the Maldives would be amazing to actually visit and I would.  But beyond reading a bit every few years, don't spend time wondering about such places.  And places with fascinating history like Europe are too much to fit into my limited lifetime that is reaching the final stretch.   

But upon more thought right here and now herein if a Jinni was actual there haha, I would like to do a March ski trip to Winter Park, Colorado with walk to slopeside accommodations, lift tickets, and ski Mary Jane bumps for several days.  And if we ever get another wet winter in the Colorado Plateau, would be nice to rent a 4wd vehicle and spend 3 weeks in May driving around obscure backroads I've ventured into twice before from Capitol Reef to Caineville, to Hanksville, to Moab, to Escalante, and beyond.  And also how about a week in February at Alta Utah in slopeside accommodations at the Rustler Lodge with lift tickets.


----------



## Knight (Aug 28, 2022)

Money & health as no problem I'd like a road trip around America. State by state experiencing all the different states had to offer in sights to see & food to enjoy. No time schedule, no rush to get to the next state.


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Scotland The Ilse of Skye, where my Grans family come from.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 29, 2022)

Jules said:


> As much as I’d like to see Italy, I think my choice would be Great Britain. I don’t want to deal with language challenges now.


I like both places.  Just wanted to say don't let the language barrier worry you much in Italy.  I don't speak the language either and never found that a barrier.  Unlike folks here in the US most western Europeans are to some extent anyway multilingual.  You never have to look far for an English speaker.

I do speak a very little Spanish and when I first started going to Italy for work I decided to try and learn Italian.  For work I was often asked to write some, always technical.  After a few lessons I tried writing a short paragraph in Italian.  After thanking me profusely I was politely asked to stick to English, as one of the Italians told me they preferred good English to bad Italian....  I gave up then, and things worked fine.


----------



## ElCastor (Aug 29, 2022)

Jules said:


> As much as I’d like to see Italy, I think my choice would be Great Britain.  I don’t want to deal with language challenges now.  But … if you did offer me a free trip to Italy, arrivederci.


Admittedly it has been awhile, but if I had to pick one city it would be Rome. Rome is awesome history around every corner. Arm yourself with a good guidebook and language is not a problem. Italians are well accustomed to tourists and English is like a second language.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 30, 2022)

I'd go to France (food, wine, bakeries), Germany (relatives & bakeries), Austria (bakeries). #1 thing on my list was always to eat my way through Europe. My plan was to be at least 10 lbs underweight before I left. But all the walking that can be done in the cities is so much fun, that I probably wouldn't need to do that.


----------



## timoc (Aug 30, 2022)

If money, health, etc. were no problem.... where would you prefer to travel to?​*To each and every members homes in turn*, to scoff all their ice cream.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 30, 2022)

I would probably buy a suite on The World cruise ship. It's a floating home for the uber rich so I doubt it would experience the same issues as other cruise ships regarding COVID, etc., at least not to the same extent. The only deterrent I could see is I don't know when I'd be able to get back here to see my family.  https://aboardtheworld.com/


----------



## jujube (Aug 30, 2022)

New Zealand and Australia.  Such a long flight, though, and I'd probably be out on the wing about half-way there....


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I would probably buy a suite on The World cruise ship. It's a floating home for the uber rich so I doubt it would experience the same issues as other cruise ships regarding COVID, etc., at least not to the same extent. The only deterrent I could see is I don't know when I'd be able to get back here to see my family.  https://aboardtheworld.com/



A world cruise sounds so adventurous,  and also a cruise like the following -  would be a dream come true.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2022)

Greece and Italy, but I really would like to see all of Europe.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 30, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> A world cruise sounds so adventurous,  and also a cruise like the following -  would be a dream come true.


The World is a life of constant cruising because it's an actual residence. people pay millions to purchase suites. I imagine they have a way for residents to be flown to shore if need be though. If I were to use a regular cruise line again, it would be Celebrity, which we took to Bermuda in 2019. The food, the service and shows were wonderful. This Galapagos cruise looks fabulous! I like that it's not a big ship. It costs less than I expected, considering the luxurious accommodations one gets and hotels & the excursions being included. Cruises leaving between Sept 4th and Oct 2nd are marked down to $7,870 per person, a savings of almost $2,000. 
https://www.celebritycruises.com/itinerary-search?destinations=GALAP&ship=FL&cruiseType=CT,CO


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> Money & health as no problem I'd like a road trip around America. State by state experiencing all the different states had to offer in sights to see & food to enjoy. No time schedule, no rush to get to the next state.


You got that right. While traveling around in our converted greyhound bus, we saw so much of this country, and we still have some to get to.  This was just with the bus.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 30, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> New England or Michigan for autumn
> 
> View attachment 236734


If you get there, be sure to head to Waits river and maybe Nichols pond up Woodbury way. Worth the trip.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> If you get there, be sure to head to Waits river and maybe Nichols pond up Woodbury way. Worth the trip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 236930 View attachment 236931


I'm impressed and a bit envious about your travels SD. It's something I wished my husband and I could have done, perhaps in a rented RV. This scenery is gorgeous. Safe travels always.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> You got that right. While traveling around in our converted greyhound bus, we saw so much of this country, and we still have some to get to.  This was just with the bus.
> 
> 
> View attachment 236926



We have visited every state in our country,  except Alaska   ....   It took several years (family road trips)  to get to every one of them. 
(and a separate flight to Hawaii )
It was an  educational  experience.  .. loved every state,    and the  beauty/differences they have.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 30, 2022)

A one-way ticket to a sunny beach.


----------



## Knight (Aug 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> You got that right. While traveling around in our converted greyhound bus, we saw so much of this country, and we still have some to get to.  This was just with the bus.
> 
> 
> View attachment 236926


We did quite a lot while living on the east coast & even more of the western states. Your trips are exactly what we/d like to do.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 30, 2022)

Knight said:


> We did quite a lot while living on the east coast & even more of the western states. Your trips are exactly what we/d like to do.


After selling the bus to get the money to build a house, we ended up later with the triple slide motor home and we traveled a bunch more with it, both east and west.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 30, 2022)

All the USA National Parks, with 5 star hotels whenever possible.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 30, 2022)

*Have always wanted to visit the UK.  But would settle for an extended stay at Disney World*


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 30, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> What happens in the woods, stays in the woods!


What happens in the city, get reported on the front page of the local paper the next day and it's an open line topic for the local radio station.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 30, 2022)

I would head for Australia but at my age of 76, it probably "ain't gonna happen, mate."


----------



## Gaer (Aug 31, 2022)

Two of my favorite places are Skagway, Alaska and Yosemite Nat'l Park.  LOVE to go back!
Also have an urge to see Southern Wales, to find out where the Gaer family came from.
and I'd sure love to see Ireland!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 31, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I would probably buy a suite on The World cruise ship


Why not the whole ship?  If money were no object...


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 31, 2022)

I'd go to Antarctica if I was really healthy and wealthy.  Several years ago I watched a YouTube of someone's trip there and I think I might have also watched a sort of documentary of a trip there (or maybe it was video of itinerary items on a vacation package website), and it looked like a thrilling place to go (for younger healthier people than me - my fingers turn blue just sitting around in a cool house in the wintertime).


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 31, 2022)

Scotland 
Ireland
Greece
But first, would like to see more of the United States.


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2022)

We did 44 states in the RV, some multiple times.  Alaska was too difficult and couldn't float long enough to do Hawaii in the BAT.  Just never got around to North Dakota, Wisconsin, Minnesota and Michigan in the rig.  We'll remedy that some day....some day.

I want to do an Alaskan cruise and I've been to Hawaii a few times.  Lived in Michigan for 6 years....Brrrrrr.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Why not the whole ship?  If money were no object...


Because I don't want to be a sea lord.  I don't want to be bothered with issues, problems, complaints, etc. Just want to be able to relax and take it all in.


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 1, 2022)

I still want to do the west coast Hwy. 1 drive.  Maybe start in Canada, British Columbia where we lived when I was a child, then all the way down the coast to southern California.  Take my time and spend days in places that were of interest.


----------



## caroln (Sep 1, 2022)

Egypt, to go on a tour of the pyramids and bazaars.  Touching something that's over 4 thousand years old would be amazing.  And I'd have to bring a couple of empty suitcases for all the souvenirs from the bazaars!


Totally opposite choice:  Fiji Islands.


----------



## Been There (Sep 4, 2022)

Never being married or having kids, I have money, good health and now retired at 61, so I could go about anywhere. I have traveled almost everywhere, but there is one place that I would really like to spend a few weeks. I would definitely enjoy spending time in the Netherlands.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 4, 2022)

Shangri-La..


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 6, 2022)

We've pretty much done Europe.  I would like to go someplace really exotic.  

My list includes Oman, Sabah, and Ascension Island.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 1, 2023)

Read a book quite a while back, setting was around 100 years or so ago  -  protagonists were in Tashkent, Uzbekistan, at one point.....sounded interesting _then._

Subsequently looked at a vid......just another city now.......I guess Quetta, Pakistan, up near the Afghan border is the closest I'll ever get.

Ah well, more places I want to visit than I have time left.


----------

